# Using European appliances in Brazil



## bluechip

Hi, 

I have a question about using European appliances in Brazil. If my French heater says 230 V - 50 Hz

could I use it in Santa Catarina?

I found this: Santa Catarina 220 V 60 Hz

What voltage is used in Brazil? - WorldStandards.eu


----------



## debzor

Do not bother shipping any of your personal stuff here, unless it has sentimental or financial value to you. Simply not worth the cost nor the huge hassle. Sell it all, and you can buy all you need new here.


----------



## Murray1930

I agree. However to answer your questions I've purchased some ceiling fans in the UK and shipped them in my suitcase. They worked okay in the UK. Also I've bought kettles, blenders etc in Europe and they work okay in Brazil. I've not had problems with customs. But a friend got stopped by customs and had to pay tax on his laptop.


----------

